# Engaged and going on the road but, my fiancÃ©e won't be with...



## atomicx (May 9, 2011)

Hey, so at the end of this month I decided I'm going to go out on the road, the only issue is that I have a fiancÃ©e I'm worried the longer I'm gone the less he'll want to be with me. I don't think I'd have an issue staying loyal to him or anything I just think he might take my leaving for awhile as like, an abandonment. I've asked him to come along but he's scare, he doesn't think he could. Honestly, I think he thinks his parents wouldn't like it or let it happen even though he's 21. Anyone ever been in a similar situation/any advice is good.
Thanks!


----------



## wokofshame (May 9, 2011)

Yup, I've been engaged for almost 2 years now. My fiance is 21 also and is scared to travel. I've started getting an associates degree so its kind of the beginning of the end for me. 
if someone really loves you, they'll wait for you. You don't want to spend your life wondering "what if?"
Go for it.


----------



## Earth (May 9, 2011)

Well, speaking from experience - as I am certain even 'graven' will agree with me - it's a very very very bad idea to hook up with somebody romantically who is not fundamentally the same as you. With me, I soon found out that 'graven' wanted to ONLY travel / never have a home, while I am very happily seattled where I've been for almost 20 years / have a good thing going. We made a huge mistake and jumped the broom about a year and a half ago, and while I thought it might work - especially after I hooked her up with a way cool homestead behind this studio/gallery; she immediately felt trapped and subsequently did none of the things she set out to do with it (like dog rescue, gardening, lodging, the whole DIY thing...) except plot on how to leave everything behind, including me. It's not going to work (long distance relationships) especially in todays times. If you love somebody, you gotta set threm free, which is exactly what I did with 'graven' who is now happily somewhere just north of Seattle with her new man. While it broke my heart to see her go, I had no choice but to do so - because I saw how un-happy she was here. In a way, I might have even given her an extra incentive to leave since things between us were terrible towards the end - but I am happy for her, for she is living life the way she wants, with who she wants (at least for now) and as I've always said: you must do what your heart tells you to do. If you sincerely feel your relationship is going to suffer in anyway: End it, for the both of you short term will then have no conflicts and will then benifit in the long run as well since you will both be living YOUR lives the way you want.


----------



## Nagrom (May 9, 2011)

if your only going out for the summer then i dont see a problem as long as your true to eachother but if your goin out for a long time then it might be a problem. if you do go you shouldnt feel like he'll love you any less if its true love then no amount of time should tear you apart. just keep in touch with eachother and never dought your love or you will fall apart.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (May 9, 2011)

i guess it depends on how long youll be gone. ive been in and seen situations like this no work out most the time.


----------



## outskirts (May 9, 2011)

I was engaged once... it was such a BIG FUCKING mistake.


----------

